# Makita MAC2400 for Painted Kitchen Cabinets?



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,
We recently bought an old house (1872!) and among the first jobs I'm doing is installing hardwood floors in the finished attic rooms. I'm not big on renting stuff if the jobs takes longer than a few hours so I've decided to buy a floor nailer and compressor.

The compressor I've got my eye on is a Makita MAC2400

So, what does this have to do with finishing? Well, among the next jobs will be redo-ing the kitchen -including new white cabinets.

I know as compressors go, bigger is better - but bigger is also more expensive. So will the Makita MAC2400 provide enough CFMs to do a nice job?

After that job's done I plan to use the sprayer for clear finishes when I get back to building furniture -which I estimate will be some time in 2014.

I know there are already several posts on these separate issues -but opinions seem to vary widely. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes u can spray with the makita. I have sprayed with mine a lot.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Jerry. Figured as much -but wanted to make sure before I pulled the proverbial trigger.

As an aside, I see you're from my home town. Next time you have a plate of cheese enchiladas at the Blanco Cafe think of me!
best,
-m


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I've sprayed with mine a lot too (and still do).
Personally though, since when I bought it I didn't have finishing in mind, if buying now I'd go for the IR garage mate, or if portability is important, the bigger brother to the mac2400, the mac5200. It's a bit more powerful than the 2400.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks WudnHevn. I figure if I take it slow -which is my nature anyway -the MAC2400 would be OK. The 5200 isn't much more -but I did notice that a reviewer on AMNZ said it's louder. One thing that I didn't mention is that I'd be using it w/ brad and pin nailers in the basement shop. So noise is a consideration.

That said -if I couldn't spray enamel with it at all I'd be more likely to use a pancake compressor and hand paint the cabinets than pop for another $200 on the compressor -at least until these renovation costs are behind me.

I thought the 2400 might be a compromise with the understanding that I'd be trading speed for price in this purchase.


----------

